# Fita and 3d April 16 &17!!!



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

West Ferris Secondary School is holding their annual fundraiser Fita shoot on Saturday April 16th, 2011. (West Ferris Secondary School, 60 Marshall Park Drive, North Bay, Ontario P1A 3R6)

Registration is from 8-9am and shooting starts shortly after that. (We have had time for an extra 10 targets for fun in the past. Sometimes do it as a 50/50 shoot for the school).

$15 / per shooter --- $30 / Family

Lunch is available on site.

Come out and help support our young archers!!!

Timiskaming Bulls Eye Club is holding their annual indoor 3D shoot at the Temiskaming District Secondary School(90 Niven St, PO Box 4050, New Liskeard, ON P0J 1P0) on Sunday April 17th, 2011
Registration is until 9am (give or take) and there will be lunch available on site.

Why not make a Week End of it and do the Fita on Saturday and the 3D on Sunday!!!!!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

I might be in Ottawa that weekend, could be a possible side trip.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Bob,

Would love to have you up for the shoots!

Hope to see you there.

Doupe


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Jason you have New Liskeard on the 17th, the OAA web site has it as the 9th and the Oaa book has it as the 2nd. Maybe Don can clear this up, Don you out there?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Rick...the date needed to be changed and it is now the 17th. (It was supposed to be on the 9th but it was changed...)

See you there! (?)


----------



## fisherboy_01 (Jun 13, 2010)

isn;t the crooked arrow shoot in picton on the 17th?

Dave


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

17Th, I'll be there. How was the shoot today?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Rick, there had to have been 40-45 people at the shoot today. Good turn out and good shoot. A bit crowded behind the line, but not much you can do with that at this particular facility.

Lots of good people and I shot with a particularly great group of guys!

Glad to hear you will be there on the 17th. I think there will be a good number of people there! Any chance of you coming for the FITA on Saturday?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

TTT for a couple of great shoots.


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

For Rick and others the date of the Timiskaming shoot is on Sunday April 17th, wanted to go on Saturday but didn't want to interfere with the Fita fundraiser in North Bay so went with Sunday. The original date was bumped due to school functions. 
Sorry for the confusion, I will aslo send the updated date to the OAA website.

Hope to see you here.

Don


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

TTT

Keep this in mind.....it's going to be a good W/E!!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

March Madness....What a great shoot!

Let's see if we can a few of the people up for these shoots as well.

Remember, the Saturday shoot is a Fita Fundraiser for a local high school, and the Sunday shoot is a club shoot for New Liskeard!!!

Come out, have a good time, and support both.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

TTt for a great group.


----------



## Big Nickel (Mar 20, 2011)

I have never been to the indoor shoot in New Liskeard, what is the light like in the Gym?


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

The gym is lit with flourescent lights but we just finished shooting tonight and I think that it seems brighter than the Sudbury shoot gym.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Like Don said.....I don't remember it being an issue from last year. It is in a school gym, but it is beeter than some of the indoor shoots.

Can't wait to get up there for the shoot Don. I hope you put that Carp out there so I get some revenge from last year!!!!


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

Don't worry Jason the carp will be here somewhere.
If anyone has any questions during the next week, I am not ignoring them but I am going to be away for the week, hopefully when I get back it will have warmed up a bit.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

TTT....keep it at the front of your minds people!!!!!!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

TTT...Only a coupole of weeks away!!!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

T t t


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

10 days!!!!!

TTT


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

9 days!!!

TTT


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## BowMagician (Apr 10, 2011)

Heh Jason...Can't wait till Sunday...want to get that $10 back...will not be able to make Saturday...too bad ...I'd have $20 in my pocket....


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I wish I knew who BowMagician was. I've lost $10 to more people than I have won....so that's no help!!!!

I guess I'll bet......even if it's a blind bet!!!!!

See you there!!!! (...but you have to tell me before we start the shoot so I know who I have to pay afterwards.....)


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

TTT for a couple of great shoots!!!!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Just got back from helping make new target stands for the WFSS Fita shoot.

They have all new targets.......so bring some lube....and an arrow puller if you have one. New targets always take a little more umph to get the arrow out.

SHould be a great shoot!!!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

:shade:OK guess what I'm going to nbe their unless something unpredictable happens and I'm bringing a few extrat shooters from or club. See you there at the New Liskeard shoot. I don't know if i can mke it for the North Bay shoot


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Big Al's coming out to play:thumbs_up


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ricardo Steep.....Are you coming out to play?

Good to hear you're coming out Al! ...And good you are bringing a few extras. NL is a great shoot with great people running it!


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes I am:shade::shade:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Sahweeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!

See you there my man!!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

Hope everything is going well for the Fita shoot in North Bay on Saturday, we are planning on setting up the 3D targets tommorrow night for our shoot on Sunday. Let's hope the weather isn't as bad as they are saying for both shoots this weekend. Safe travelling to everyone and hope to see some of you in New Liskeard on Sunday.

Don


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Fita is all set up for tomorrow!!!! Will be a great time. Some of the local High school kids are going to come out and I'm sure some of them will give me a run for my money!!!

Can't wait to see everyone there!

NL is setting up tonight for the shoot on Sunday! I've heard there wil be a good turn out for there shoot as well.

Drive safe and we'll see you over the next couple of days!!!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

All the best Jason, we have a shoot on Sunday and I only wish I could send my double up to your shoot.

Bob


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh my goodness! You learned how to double yourself! You need to show me that......I would score at least twice as good as I do now.

Thanks for the kind wishes. I'm sure it will go well. I hope the weather holds out for you guys!

We will chat soon....maybe at L/K some time soon. I would love to get together and shoot......


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

TTT....

Well, today is the day!!! TIme to go shoot some arrows!!!!

I better get going.....or I'm going to be late!!!

Don't forget about NL tomorrow. Will be a great shoot.........


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Great shoot at WFSS today. 31 shooters. Great lunch and a good time. Thanaks to all the people who came from out of town (Brandon, Ross, Andy, Brian, Cathy....I know I'm forgetting some.....). It was great to see everyone!

Up to NL tomorrow for another great event. Hope to see even more people out for the 3D shoot as well!!!!

Drive Safe!!!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Great shoot in NL today! Thanks for all those who put it on. Lots of work done by many people.

Special thanks to those that shot both days. It was great to see those people on Saturday and Sunday!!!!!

Congrats to all the winners!!!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Wish I could have made this shoot, be telling the guys we have to do a road trip for a visit when we can get outdoors for a shoot with you. Sounds like you had a good showing.

Bob


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

I want to thank everyone for making the drive up and also to all of our club guys for setting up another great shoot.
We had a really good turnout, 47 shooters out for 2nd annual indoor 3D shoot and you know you are going to have lots of laughs when you shoot with Jason Doupe and Jim Barber and you have Big Al in the next lane. (Al you really have to quit knocking Jim's bow over) lol.
Hope to see everybody up here for either our June shoot or for the provincials.

Don


----------



## BowMagician (Apr 10, 2011)

dcraw said:


> I want to thank everyone for making the drive up and also to all of our club guys for setting up another great shoot.
> We had a really good turnout, 47 shooters out for 2nd annual indoor 3D shoot and you know you are going to have lots of laughs when you shoot with Jason Doupe and Jim Barber and you have Big Al in the next lane. (Al you really have to quit knocking Jim's bow over) lol.
> Hope to see everybody up here for either our June shoot or for the provincials.
> 
> Don


 Great shoot!!!! Lots of fun!!! Good food!!! Seemed like Jim-Bow was being hastled a lot while shooting...was that Jason's idea of fun??? Don seemed to enjoy the abuse on Jim too. He was giving it out good at the presentations.


----------

